# Graveur Pioneer Dvr K06



## atao (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Le superdrive de mon Imac G5 revA (MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-825) ayant laché, j'aimerai savoir si certain(es) d'entre vous l'ont changé pour un Pioneer K06.
Si oui, quels outils sont nécessaires? la manip est elle facile? et surtout en êtes vous satisfaits?
Merci d'avance pour vos avis.


----------

